# Frage zu Freesync und Displayport Kabel



## NobrainerX (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir die Woche einen neuen 27 Zoll 144HZ Monitor mit Freesync gekauft.
Ich hab schon gelesen, dass bei dem Monitor die mitgelieferten Kabel ziemlich bescheiden sein sollen
und ein neues Kabel gekauft werden sollte.

Allerdings finde ich kein einziges Displayport Kabel mit dem 1.2a Standard, sondern nur 1.2 oder 1.3

Benötige ich denn ein 1.2a Kabel oder würde folgendes Kabel auch funktionieren?

CSL - 3m DisplayPort Kabel 4k 60Hz Ultra HD |: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2018)

1.2a hat nichts an der Übertragungsrate geändert. Und das alleine ist entscheidend. Du kannst natürlich gleich zum DP1.3 Kabel greifen, was eine höhere Übertragungsrate zulässt.


----------



## NobrainerX (24. Januar 2018)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Ok, das mit den Übertragungsraten war mir bewusst, nur hab ich mich gefragt, warum man dann überhaupt einen neuen Standard einführt,
wenn von diesem keinerlei Kabel zu kaufen sind. Mich zumindest hat das durchaus verwirrt und wenn ich so meine
Google Suche zu dem Thema bedenke, war ich da nicht der einzige.

Also kann ich Deiner Meinung nach ein ganz normales 1.2 DP Kabel kaufen und damit wird Freesync 144Hz funktionieren?
Ich hab noch gelesen, dass man über 2Meter aufpassen muss, da es ab dieser Länge zu Verlusten und somit niedrigeren
Hz Zahlen kommen kann.
Dann müsste ja an sich obiges Kabel in der 2Meter Variante einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2018)

Kann sein, muss aber nicht.
Kommt auch auf deine Auflösung an.
Bei FHD 144Hz wirst du weniger Probleme als bei WQHD 144Hz haben.
DP1.2a ist auch kein neuer Standard, sonder die Erweiterung um VRR.
An der Bandbreite im Vergleich zu DP1.2 ändert sich nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2018)

NobrainerX schrieb:


> Ok, das mit den Übertragungsraten war mir bewusst, nur hab ich mich gefragt, warum man dann überhaupt einen neuen Standard einführt,
> wenn von diesem keinerlei Kabel zu kaufen sind.



Bei einem neuen Übertragungsstandard muss es nicht unbedingt Änderungen an den Kabeln geben. Es können auch Änderungen beim Protokoll sein. 
DP1.4 nutzt auch die gleich Technik wie DP1.3, komprimiert jedoch die Daten bei hohen Auflösungen.


----------



## NobrainerX (29. Januar 2018)

Scheinbar hab ich mit meinem DP Kabel das mitgeliefert wurde bisher Glück gehabt.
Sollte das doch zu Störungen neigen, werd ich mir wohl n 2Meter 1.2er Kabel kaufen und hoffen 
dass es funktioniert.

KabelDirekt 2m 4K 60HZ DisplayPort zu DisplayPort Kabel / Version 1.2 - TOP Series: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

von Kabeldirekt hab ich bereits ein 7Meter HDMI Kabel zu meinem Fernseher gelegt, das seit 3 Jahren einwandfrei funktioniert.
Hoffe meine Markentreue wird in dem Fall dann belhnt


----------

